# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  الاستغفار والتسبيح وذكر الله من غير وضوء ؟!

## العنود20

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :Smile: 

خواتي انا عندي شوي اسئلة ^^

هل يجوز اني اذكر الله واستغفر وادعي من غير وضوء ؟

هل يجوز اني اذكر الله واستغفر وادعي في ايام الدورة الشهرية ؟

هل يجوز اني اقرا ادعية الصباح والمساء في ايام الدورة او من غير وضوء ؟


انتظر الرد  :Smile: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## العنود20

:Frown: ..  :Frown: ..  :Frown: ...

----------


## دمـعے العيونے

فديييييتج والله لا تجعلين 
أأم انا إلي اعرفه أكيد عادي ايام الدوره تقرين الاذكار 
بس عن الوضوء وخلاف تذكرين الله والله ما اعرف 
والله أعلم أسمحيلي ما فدتج بشئ بس ما حبيت اظهر من موضوعج بدون رد  :Smile:

----------


## دمـعے العيونے

غناتي حصلت لج  :Smile:  والله اعلم عاد ^^

سؤال:
هل يجوز أن أقرأ دعاء المساء والصباح والوِرْد على غير وضوء ؟

الجواب:

الحمد لله
" يجوز قراءة الوِرْد ودعاء الصباح والمساء على غير وضوء ؛ لقول عائشة : (كان رسول الله يذكر الله على كل أحيانه) .
وبالله التوفيق ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم" انتهى . 
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء .
الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز ... الشيخ عبد الله بن غديان ... الشيخ صالح الفوزان ... الشيخ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ ... الشيخ بكر أبو زيد . 
"فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء"

----------


## صلاتى حياتى

اختى االاخت دمع العين ماقصرت ماشاءالله

بس ازيدج انا سمامعه من الشيخ انه القران لا تقريينه ايام الدوره حتى لو فى الاذكار لانه الله مرخص لنا 
ولازنم نسمع ونطيع وان شاءالله لج الاجر 



والاذكار الى مافيها قران مافيها شئ اقريها

----------


## بنت الامارات

هل يجوز اني اذكر الله واستغفر وادعي من غير وضوء ؟

هل يجوز اني اذكر الله واستغفر وادعي في ايام الدورة الشهرية ؟

هل يجوز اني اقرا ادعية الصباح والمساء في ايام الدورة او من غير وضوء ؟


اختي يجوز اي ذكر تسوينه على غير وضوء او اي عبادة ما عدا الصلاة والصيام واكبر دليل حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للسيدة عائشة رضي الله عنه : " افعلي ما يفعل االحاج غير ألا تطوفي بالبيت حتى تطهري" 

فوقت الحاج جميعه ذكر الله تعالى فما بالك بالأوقات الأخرى ..

----------


## العنود20

مشكورات خواتي  :Smile: 

ماقصرتوا ,, في ميزان حسناتكم إن شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## ساس الحلا

مشكورآت خوآتـي ع ردكـن .. :Smile: 

وفدتيـنـآ أختي بأسئلـتـش ..


ربي يوفقش .. :Smile:

----------


## مهاري العين

استغفر الله العظيم لي وللوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات 
جزاااااااااااااكن الله خير

----------


## نونو2009

مشكوره الغلا

----------


## بنت زاااااايد

أنا تعودت اقرأ آية الكرسي قبل النوم حتى أثناء الدورة فهل فيها شيء؟

----------

